# LGB 2050 OEG Steamtram



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I bought a "new" steamer to expand my engine fleet; it's the LGB 2050 OEG Steamtram:










According to the Garten Bahn Database the model is produced between 1973 and 1977, so it's a real oldy (just a few years younger than me...) well used but still in perfect condition (like SWMBO). 
Even had it's original box. The only things I noticed so far is that it's missing the front buffer and the black paint on the side is worn of a bit. The engine runs nice but sounds a bit dry, so a service overhaul is planned.

Some show shots:



















Just had to show off... 

Paul


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice little beasty Paul! 

If you want a replacement loop coupler that is round (like on the rear of your loco) I just saw the exact one at Art Knapp's in Surrey B.C. They have a bunch of N.O.S. LGB stuff, and that item was one of them. As for the missing buffer, check with Axel at Train-li and I bet he'll be able to get you one. 

Keith 

P.S. I just looked on the G.B.D.B. picture and it showed the straight loop at the front so maybe that's the way it came. Not sure about the back (round one) now though.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Keith! 
I believe it came indeed with a round and a straight loop coupler. I think this has something to do with the wheel base that is not centered. But I have to admit that is just a guess... 

These ones also have both types: 
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/2289436 
http://cgi.ebay.ie/LGB-G-HENSCHEL-SOHN-GREEN-STEAM-TRAMCAR-LOCO-102-/200553537899 (and this one is missing the buffer also ;-) )


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The early locos had the flat loop on front, and the round on the rear. 

Good score there Paul, these early trams are rare.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Great loco, Paul. 

Gave me the incentive to update and clean up the Gartenbahn Database. 
http://www.gbdb.info/ 
I added two more versions of this loco, the English translation for all, filled out the rest of the parameters like weight and also uploaded the old LGB steam loco user guide which includes this engine. 

The user guide is quite large about 27 Megs. I'll have to see if I can rescan it and make it smaller but still good quality. 

Knut


----------

